
One year using Kubernetes in production - shinryuu
https://techbeacon.com/one-year-using-kubernetes-production-lessons-learned
======
moondev
Nice article!

Load balancing with native kubernetes services is pretty easy with nodeport.
Simply don't specify a nodeport and a free one will be provisioned that
dosen't conflict. Then just put an elb or whatever in front of the nodes and
update it with the api.

Also kubernetes supports blue-green with the deployment object. I think it's a
mistake to try and roll your own and you lose a bunch of powerful native
features.

